# openrc e netmount [RISOLTO]

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

ho aggiornato senza troppi patemi a openrc & baselayout2.

Tuttavia ho questo fastidioso problema: se riavvio prima che netmount vada in timeout (e quanto ci impiegherà, poi, non ne ho idea), la fase di shutdown impiega una vita.

In pratica, continua a sputarmi fuori l'errore "Waiting for netmount 50 ... 41 ... 32 ... 23 ... 14 ... 5 seconds" e la cosa è abbastanza fastidiosa.

Ho trovato

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788128.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339964

ma non sono esattamente il problema che affronto. Nel mio caso, i mount nfs non vengono "ancora" montati (anche perché, il server è spento e prima o poi netmount va in timeout e alza bandiera bianca).

Il primo link fa riferimento a *Quote:*   

> rc_retry_kill="yes" 
> 
> rc_retry_timeout=1 
> 
> rc_retry_count=5

 

Ma queste voci non ci sono nel mio rc.conf.

Sto utilizzando:

 *Quote:*   

> [I] sys-apps/baselayout
> 
>      Installed versions:  2.0.2
> 
> [I] sys-apps/openrc
> ...

 

Avete qualche consiglio?

Magari si potrebbe diminuire il timeout di netmount, oppure forzare openrc a killarlo brutalmente.

Vi ringrazio fin d'ora, buon week end!

----------

## cloc3

credo che, in quesi casi, si debba usare la variabile no_umounts di /etc/conf.d/localmount .

----------

## MajinJoko

Ti ringrazio.

L'ho provata, e non cambia la situazione. Credo però che non sia il caso giusto, poiché spesso da me il server nfs è spento, e netmount resta in attesa di montare.

Forse, un po' banalmente, era sufficiente passare da auto a noauto. Peccato però che con questa configurazione prima non scazzasse così.

Pazienza, ho dovuto solo modificare due righe dell'fstab.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## pierino_89

Mi viene in mente un'opzione di nfs, riguardo a ciò che capita quando viene persa la connessione al server.

In caso di hard mount, infatti i processi che cercano di accedere al fs rimangono appesi.

http://www.iitk.ac.in/LDP/LDP/nag2/x-087-2-nfs.mountd.html

----------

